# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Συχνές αποσυδνέσεις ρούτερ

## john_b

Από πενταμήνου περίπου διαπίστωσα συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις του ρούτερ. Θεώρησα ότι φταίει η συσκευή και το άφησα για να την αλλάξω κάποια στιγμή. Στο ενδιάμεσο άνοιξα το ρούτερ και του άλλαξα έναν πυκνωτή ο οποίος μου φάνηκε φουσκωμένος. Για λίγο ηρέμησε και μετά άρχισε πάλι της αποσυνδέσεις. Στην πορεία άλλαξα ρούτερ και έβαλα ένα Vigor 2710e. Τις πρώτες μέρες έδειχνε να μην έχει πρόβλημα και μετά πάλι αποσυνδέσεις. Άλλαξα τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο και μπριζάκι τηλεφώνου στον τοίχο. Πάλι για 1-2 μέρες έδειξε να σταθεροποιήται και μετά πάλι τα ίδια. 

Στο ενδιάμεσο μίλησα με την Forthnet  και μου είπαν ότι δεν βλέπουν πρόβλημα στην γραμμή. Φιλτράκια στα τηλέφωνα έχω αλλάξει. Αυτοί επιμένουν να βγάλω τελείως τα τηλέφωνα και να βάλω το μόντεμ στην πρίζα που είναι ποιο κοντά στην είσοδο του τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου στο σπίτι για να το παρακολουθήσω σωστά, διότι λένε, αν έρθει τεχνικός και φταίει η δική μου εγκατάσταση θα με χρεώσει 30 ευρώ. 

Καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει;

Σ.Σ. Κάποιες μέρες γίνονται πολύ εκνευριστικές οι αποσυνδέσεις καθότι επάλληλες και άλλες φορές αραιά και που.

----------


## dog80

Δοκίμασε να το τροφοδοτήσεις με άλλο πακ.

----------


## SV1JRT

Γιαννάκη, για γράψε τι Uplink / Downlink noise margin έχεις απο τα στατιστικά του ρούτερ...
 Και οτι αλλο μπορείς να ανεβάσεις απο τα στατιστικά της σύνδεσης...
 Αν ανεβάσεις screen shoots απο το vigor ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## Fixxxer

Στειλε μας αυτα που ειπε και παραπανω ο Σωτηρης...
Εγω ειχα ενα τετοιο προβλημα και το uplink/downlink και το SN Margin ηταν στο φυσιολογικο και τελικα τοπροβλημα ηταν οτι ο χαλκος του τηλεφωνου δεν ηταν συνδεδεμενος καλα πανω στην κλεμα και ευτυχως ηταν εσωτερικο προβλημα...
Σε αλλον φιλο μου ηταν στο κουτι του οτε που υπαρχει εξω απο το σπιτι και παει σε καθε σπιτι η διαμερισμα ευτυχως για εκεινον που δουλευε στον οτε και ηξερε τον κωδικο της κλεμας του καλωδιου του και πηγε και το εβαλε...

----------


## john_b

Σώτο δεν ξέρω ακριβώς που να ψάξω, ελπίζω να είναι αυτά που θες:

logrouter.jpg

----------


## Fixxxer

Το Loop Attenuation ειναι λιγο υψηλο και γιαυτο εχεις 5,65 Μbps download...
To SNR Margin αν ειναι του upload ειναι καλο, αν ειναι του download, το οποιο ειναι πιο πιθανο, ειναι το διπλασιο απ οτι θα επρεπε και γι αυτο εχεις συνεχεις πτωσεις...

----------


## john_b

Και τι πρέπει να κάνω γιατρέ;

----------


## electron

Να πάρεις την forthnet και να τους τρίψεις τα σταστιστικά του ρουτερ στην μούρη τους.Πέραν αυτού αν είσαι μακριά από το dslam ίσως να μην έχει γιατρειά το πράγμα, σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως πρέπει να τους αναφέρεις τα της σύνδεσής σου και ο θεός βοηθός.

----------


## Fixxxer

Εγω αυτο που ειχα κανει σε πρωτη φαση μεχρι να βρω το προβλημα ηταν να τους ζητησω να μου χαμηλωσουν την ταχυτητα...
Θεωρητικα ειχα 24αρα γραμμη ομως κλειδωνε στα 12, ριξανε τη γραμμη καπου στα 16-18 αν θυμαμαι καλα και κλειδωνα στα 10 και σταματησαν οι πτωσεις...
Αφου βρηκα το προβλημα μονος μου τους ζητησα να πανε ξανα τη γραμμη στα 24 και πλεον κλειδωνω στα 16-17...

Ελεγξε οπου μπορεις τις καλωδιωσεις ακομα και στο κουτι εξω απ το σπιτι η στον διακλαδωτη της πολυκατοικιας αν υπαρχει, το καλωδιο θα το βρεις με μια γεννητρια σηματος...
Επισης ξεχασα να πω πως και σε εμενα οπως και σε εσενα δεν εβρισκαν κατι παραλογο στη γραμμη...

----------


## john_b

Λίγο πιο αναλυτικά;
Ντριν, παρακαλώ Forthnet, τι παρακαλείς κυρά μου; 
Βλέπω στο ρούτερ μου (τι τους λέω; ), ενώ πρέπει να είναι (τι τους λέω; ), και ζητάω από εσάς (τι τους λέω; )

----------


## SV1JRT

> δυστιχως αυτο δεν παιζει με τιποτα θα με σκισουν τι αλλο μπορω να κανω;



Για αρχή, ΜΗΠΩΣ να πέταγες την μπακατέλα router που υποπτεύομαι ότι έχεις και να αγόραζες ένα κάπως σοβαρότερο router ??
Κάτι σε ZYXEL ή VIGOR ας πούμε ??

.

----------


## shreder

λοιπον εχω το oxygen αλλα εχω δοκιμασει και με ρουτερ της ιντρακομ περνωντας του επανω τις ρυθμισεις της wind αλλα και παλι ειχα προβλημα οποτε ετσι διαπιστωσα οτι δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα το ρουτερ αλλα η ιδεα σου γενικα ειναι καλη

----------


## xlife

Τελευταία λύση να περάσεις ένα καλώδιο utp πρόχειρα ως το διαμέρισμα σου για μια δυο μέρες να δεις τι κανει...

----------


## shreder

αυτο γινεται πιο ευκολα θα το δοκιμασω και θα σου πω τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## SV1JRT

> λοιπον εχω το oxygen αλλα εχω δοκιμασει και με ρουτερ της ιντρακομ περνωντας του επανω τις ρυθμισεις της wind αλλα και παλι ειχα προβλημα οποτε ετσι διαπιστωσα οτι δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα το ρουτερ αλλα η ιδεα σου γενικα ειναι καλη



Καλά.... Και τα δύο αυτά royter είναι για γέλια. Για να μην πώ τίποτα πιο βαρύ...
Βρες ένα ΣΟΒΑΡΟ router και κάνε δοκιμή.
(Είναι η δουλειά μου αυτή. Δεν στο λέω τυχαία. Δες το βιογραφικό μου στο LinkedIn στην υπογραφή μου.)






> Τελευταία λύση να περάσεις ένα καλώδιο utp πρόχειρα ως το διαμέρισμα σου για μια δυο μέρες να δεις τι κανει...



Αυτή είναι καλή ιδέα, αλλά συνέδεσε το τηλέφωνο στο ΜΠΛΕ ΖΕΥΓΟΣ του UTP. Υπάρχει λόγος.
Πες μας αν είδες βελτίωση.

.

----------


## shreder

οκ σε ευχαριστω πολυ μολις το κανω θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα αλλα γιατι να συνδεσω το τηλεφωνο στο μπλε ζευγος;

----------


## SV1JRT

> οκ σε ευχαριστω πολυ μολις το κανω θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα αλλα γιατι να συνδεσω το τηλεφωνο στο μπλε ζευγος;



Είναι μικρότερο το Crosstalk στο μπλε ζεύγος από ότι στα υπόλοιπα ζεύγη για τις συχνότητες του aDSL - VDSL.

.

----------


## shreder

οκ σε ευχαριστω πολυ θα το δοκιμασω και θα σου πω

----------

